# Battlefield 2: Special Forces crash to desktop/ BF2 patch1.41 "Patching Failed"



## fruitsalad2.0 (May 12, 2008)

My BF2:Special Forces crashes to the desktop from a black screen after I try running the game. It also destroyed my original BF2 installation as it now does the same thing as special forces. Black screen then desktop. I read that installing patch 1.41 will fix this and I have tried installing the patch many times but all I get is a "PATCHING FAILED" message at around 8% every time. I am losing all hope here. Please help!


----------



## drnknipple (May 12, 2008)

just brought bf2 wanting to play online couldnt due to old version i got told from a mate to download 1.41 patch dowloaded it installed fine but now when ever i try connect to a server it says invalid cd key which is odd because i registered the game plus can play single player any ideas


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

What is your OS, I got the same error when I was using xp 64 bit


----------



## fruitsalad2.0 (May 12, 2008)

my os is XP 32 bit


----------

